# International 4700 Oil leaking, I mean REALLY leaking.



## DYI hunting (Jul 10, 2008)

Pulled up in the International 4700 that has the DT466 engine and noticed oil drips so I threw a piece of cardboard under it.  

Within 2 mintues there was about 1/2 quart of oil dripped from the back of the oilpan/flywheel area.  After about 5 minutes it had not leaked anymore, about a whole quart had leaked out.  Now it is not leaking at all, not even dripping.  Would that be a sign of a rear main seal going out?  If not what?

It holds 30 quarts of oil full.  I don't see anything that leads me to believe it is the oil pan leaking, seems higher up on the back of the engine.  It has always been slightly wet there with oil, but never left any oil spots besides a drip every blue moon.

  As if almost $5 diesel wasn't bad enough, now I get to deal with what will probably be a hefty repair bill.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 10, 2008)

You sure you don't have the truck and the Harley mixed up?


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 12, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> You sure you don't have the truck and the Harley mixed up?





Don't worry, Harleys havn't had oil leak problems since those made in the 70's and 80's.  I think I have the oil tracked down to a high pressure oil line, all I got to do is find it.


----------



## HGM (Jul 12, 2008)

466, is that the same as the Ford 7.3? If so, they had a habit of leaking at the oil galley plug on the heads. Might be worth a look...


----------

